# 2014 CTD Bad water pump @ 55k miles. Timing belt replacement?



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

I got this Cruze about 4 months ago w/ 50k miles. Coolant was low but couldn’t find a leak. 2 weeks ago Leak got really bad and would dump 1/2 the expansion tank volume in a day of driving.

I finally found the cause of my coolant leak it looks like the water pump seal.

Do I need to do replace the timing belt too?

Do I need to do the Thermostat as well?

Anything I’m missing?


----------



## NUMBER2 (May 23, 2019)

Technically, if the timing belt gets "contaminated," it is supposed to be replaced. Honestly, if you've got it all apart, you may as well replace the belt. It is not difficult at all. Basically your 100k maintanance, so water pump, timing tensioner, ect...no need to change the t-stat. When you take it all apart, be advised that the three bolts on the engine mount are torque to yield.

-Aaron-

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Yeah when my CTD water pump failed at 65K it was fortunately still under warranty. They replaced the timing belt and tensioner etc due to contamination. Mine failed pretty dramatically dumping 1/2 gallon of coolant under the car, so the TB was definitely soaked with antifreeze. 

More HERE


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

Rivergoer said:


> Yeah when my CTD water pump failed at 65K it was fortunately still under warranty. They replaced the timing belt and tensioner etc due to contamination. Mine failed pretty dramatically dumping 1/2 gallon of coolant under the car, so the TB was definitely soaked with antifreeze.
> 
> More HERE


Yeah it seems like it happens. Kinda disappointing to do this at only 55k. Hopefully GM resigned the WP so it doesn’t go early this time. Maybe I’ll run the dexcool stronger like 60/40 to add extra lubrication for the pump seal. Doing a full timing belt job every 55k is rediculus.

Has any member done this job on their own and can provide a detailed write-up on the job?


----------



## NUMBER2 (May 23, 2019)

Piece of cake. My first ever timing belt replacement, and it took me 2 hours start to finish. Make sure you replace the torque to yield engine mount bolts, and there is a radiator bleed screw on the upper right hand side when you fill the cooling system.

There are many recent threads on the subject.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

